# How to do business!



## RJ-Jr (May 7, 2021)

Props to A. landau Co. for resetting a diamond that was in the back of my G Grandfathers toolbox. It was untouched for about 60 years. I sent them a message from their webpage regarding what i had. They reset the diamond for FREE and additionally gave me a bench grinding diamond dressing tool for free. Old School Business practice here. Thank you A. landau Co!
Rick


----------



## RJ-Jr (May 7, 2021)

P.S. not sure where this post actually belongs but it did happen today


----------



## ddillman (May 7, 2021)

It's awesome when a company does something like that. Makes you want to do business with them.


----------



## Reimemanua (May 13, 2021)

It sounds very interesting. I also want to open a business, but for now I'm afraid to do it


----------



## redgrouse (May 13, 2021)

Reimemanua said:


> It sounds very interesting. I also want to open a business, but for now I'm afraid to do it


Why are you afraid? Whilst you cannot do such things all the time but now and then it earns good will — or “setting a spratt to catch a Mackerel “  word of mouth is the best advert you can have, served me well over 40 years of running our business


----------

